# Voyage vs Oasis



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I currently have a Voyage and have been happy with it....am on the fence about getting the Oasis.  Who has a Voyage that is ordering an Oasis and what are your thoughts.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

trixiedog said:


> I currently have a Voyage and have been happy with it....am on the fence about getting the Oasis. Who has a Voyage that is ordering an Oasis and what are your thoughts.


I have a Voyage and I love it. I am also ordering an Oasis. I like the fact it is lighter and with 10 lights it should be brighter. The lighter weight and better lighting is why I am ordering it. When I bought my Voyage I had a Paperwhite. I gave that to a relative. I am keeping the Voyage for a backup.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the Voyage and ordered the Oasis. I like the ergonomic form factor and lighter weight. I also like how the cover easily attaches and removes so I can make it as light as possible when reading and charge it on the go while also protecting it. I think I'll like the buttons better as well.

One reason I justified the cost is that I'm passing my Voyage on to my husband.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Voyage and really love it overall. My favorite kindle of all so far and I started with the K1.

I ordered the Oasis because even though I love the Voyage, I have a few issues in how to hold it. Bad wrists and tired joints here. I don't like it in the cover as it gets to heavy to hold up. Pressing the buttons forces me to have a strange grip on the Voyage that sometimes makes it fall out of my hand. Because the haptic are in the middle of the bezel and I have to press straight down I think. And many times I end up changing pages or highlight something as I can't tell where my fingers are.

Oasis is lighter and because of the weight distribution putting the gravity in my palm, I think I'll have less issues holding in and changing pages. Voyage kind of tilts to the left sometimes when I hold it in my right hand. Hard to explain. The wedge I hope will make it more comfortable since its more natural for my hands not to cramp tight.

The buttons, real buttons are another reason. I just like buttons on my ereaders. I don't like changing pages with touch. I got the Voyage because at least it had something resembling buttons again, but the raised actual buttons will be better to rest my thumb on.

I also like the idea keeping the Oasis so light and then when not reading, the cover will charge it up for the next reading session. Although I read without a cover now, I still put it in when I take a longer reading break or for nighttime. I plan on doing the same with the Oasis and that way it won't run out of battery.

I don't have any issues with the Voyage screen, I love the screen on it. So I am not concerned or thinking about that part much with the Oasis. I guess I'll be surprised if its better as I can't see right now how it could be better. 

So my reasons are pretty much of a ergonomic nature and the coolness of the charging cover.

And of course the Shiny


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a Voyage which I love and I'm ordering the Oasis.  My main reason is that they have given us back the page turn buttons.  I have about a 75% success rate using touch to turn pages and I often page backward by mistake.  I also  find that the "Haptic buttons" on the Voyage are easy to miss.      It will also be nice to have a longer battery life with the cover.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the k7 basic , the 2015 paperwhite 300ppi and the voyage and I like the voyage just a bit better its just compact and I bought the new Oasis because it will be nice and shiny and its new, extra battery and some neat stuff...I'm a 63 year old kid


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Voyage and ordered the Oasis because I have to have it. I'm just a sucker for the newest gadget especially for the Kindle. I love the longer battery life. For me that is the biggest draw.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a Voyage, but never warmed up to it. Didn't like the page press sensors, didn't like the sharp edges, hated the official Amazon case - and never found a case I really liked. I went back to a Paperwhite, and was much happier. Of course, since I have more money than brains (not that much of either really), I've ordered an Oasis. Pluses (or excuses) for me are lighter weight, better battery life, actual page buttons, better screen lighting, the hump which looks like it will facilitate holding the Oasis sans cover, and the ease of removing device from the case for naked reading (the Oasis, not me). Also saw a picture of the Oasis in landscape mode, and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love my Voyage.  It will be my backup K.  Ordered the Oasis for the buttons, lighter weight, better lighting, better battery (with case),  high tech screen and materials, gorgeous case AND I'm on staff on a Kindle forum AND I'm a gadget girl.  Shiny object!


Betsy


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a Paperwhite 3 and a Kindle Basic touch 7th gen, I like the basic I find the font darker and crisper on a device without the Front lighting, I'm hoping to get a look at the oasis when released


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scarpad said:


> I have a Paperwhite 3 and a Kindle Basic touch 7th gen, I like the basic I find the font darker and crisper on a device without the Front lighting, I'm hoping to get a look at the oasis when released


Member Len Edgerly of the Kindle Chronicles podcast is supposed to do a review addressing the contrast of the Oasis compared to the Paperwhite and the Voyage. Plus he'll be here tomorrow night to chat with us! Be sure to bookmark the thread about the Q&A tomorrow night so you don't miss it!

Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the Voyage and getting the Oasis.

I like the Voyage but I don't like the cover (amazon).  I hate reading it in the cover so I always take it out and just use the cover for protection. I am a sucker for lighter weight and any new Kindle in general. 

Lighter and brighter sound great to me and I am happy to not deal with the origami cover anymore.  I will probably sell my Voyage or my husband could sell his PW if he wants the Voyage.  He reads a lot at the kitchen table so might like the stand up feature of the cover more than I do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kerrycrow said:


> I have the Voyage and getting the Oasis.
> 
> I like the Voyage but I don't like the cover (amazon). I hate reading it in the cover so I always take it out and just use the cover for protection. I am a sucker for lighter weight and any new Kindle in general.
> 
> Lighter and brighter sound great to me and I am happy to not deal with the origami cover anymore. I will probably sell my Voyage or my husband could sell his PW if he wants the Voyage. He reads a lot at the kitchen table so might like the stand up feature of the cover more than I do.


I wasn't keen on the Amazon branded cover for the Voyage either . . . . but I got one from Fintie and am quite happy with it. It was also MUCH cheaper!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I have problems with turning pages when I don't mean to all the time with the Voyage.  But nothing can possibly make me give up the adaptive light sensor which I think is the greatest invention since E-Z Pass.  I guess it would have added weight to the Oasis?  Seriously, a kindle without that adaptive light sensor is just too much work having to always change that light setting.  And if the Oasis is even brighter than the other Kindles, it will need adjustment even more.  Just not getting it here.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> I have problems with turning pages when I don't mean to all the time with the Voyage. But nothing can possibly make me give up the adaptive light sensor which I think is the greatest invention since E-Z Pass. I guess it would have added weight to the Oasis? Seriously, a kindle without that adaptive light sensor is just too much work having to always change that light setting. And if the Oasis is even brighter than the other Kindles, it will need adjustment even more. Just not getting it here.


I've never counted, but I suspect I've seen just as many people who've said they've turned off the adaptive sensor on their Voyage as have said they love it - actually maybe more than those who love it. I think most turned it off because it was always adjusting to a level that was too bright for them, so they ended up having to turn it down manually anyway. Maybe Amazon was getting the same feedback.


----------



## Smiley3445 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a Voyage which I love very much. I decided to upgrade because my Voyage has pinholes on the screen. I loved the idea of a lighter comfortable device with page turn buttons. Being a mom of a 19, 16, and 1 year olds keeps me busy. Having a lighter device to read while out waiting for my kids will be awesome. I am also a gadget lover. Due to my ereaders and tablets being my most used devices, I never feel guilty about splurging on them once a year.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

consuelo3445 said:


> I have a Voyage which I love very much. I decided to upgrade because my Voyage has pinholes on the screen. I loved the idea of a lighter comfortable device with page turn buttons. Being a mom of a 19, 16, and 1 year olds keeps me busy. Having a lighter device to read while out waiting for my kids will be awesome. I am also a gadget lover. Due to my ereaders and tablets being my most used devices, I never feel guilty about splurging on them once a year.


I've only seen pinholes on Kobos and Nooks. Those are annoying so feel your pain... Oasis lighting in the Voyage design would be an appealing proposition to me but I'm happy with the Oasis so far. I like the width of the Voyage compared to the Oasis but cover implementation is really nice where you have quick access to two completely different configurations. To me the lighting (which is the number one important feature for me) is better on the Oasis than the Voyage. Do like the haptic touch feature of the Voyage but these buttons on the Oasis are a nice blast to the past. In many ways you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I've never counted, but I suspect I've seen just as many people who've said they've turned off the adaptive sensor on their Voyage as have said they love it - actually maybe more than those who love it. I think most turned it off because it was always adjusting to a level that was too bright for them, so they ended up having to turn it down manually anyway. Maybe Amazon was getting the same feedback.


I think a lot of people never figured out how to get the adaptive lighting to work for them -- and it wasn't clearly explained in the manual. Basically, you had to go into the darkest place you'd ever likely read and set the comfortable level, and then go to the brightest place and set the comfortable level. If you did that, the setting only ever varied between those two points. But, not many people knew how and found it fluctuating way more than they wanted. As a result, most people just set it in the middle, turned off the sensor, and didn't worry about it much.

And I totally get that. I used the adaptive light on the Voyage -- but I don't think it changed much. The only time I noticed it is if I accidentally had the sensor covered or in a really REALLY dark room. With the Oasis, that doesn't have it, I really can't see me having to constantly adjust the screen brightness. Using the Oasis yesterday I didn't change the level from what I'd had it on during the day in my reading spot, to evening with a light on in the spot, to reading in bed with a table lamp next to me.

And, yes, I bet when Amazon asked that's what people told 'em: oh, we like the light but don't use the auto adjust thing. So they didn't bother including it because why solve a problem that most people don't have.

After a half day of use -- the main thing I notice about the Oasis is the size/shape. The Voyage DEFINITELY fits better in my purse, so I rather suspect it will be come my usual carry along device. I couldn't get completely comfortable reading out of the cover yesterday unless I was resting it on something anyway; today I'll use it with the cover on and see what I think.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> After a half day of use -- the main thing I notice about the Oasis is the size/shape. The Voyage DEFINITELY fits better in my purse, so I rather suspect it will be come my usual carry along device. I couldn't get completely comfortable reading out of the cover yesterday unless I was resting it on something anyway; today I'll use it with the cover on and see what I think.


This would be my main concern about whether I'd like Oasis vs Voyage or my Paperwhite. I find that I nearly always rest the Kindle on a surface - counter, furniture, or me - when reading. If I hold it at all it's usually with two hands. So the big benefit of "one-handed reading" could well be lost on me, and the little bit of extra width would make Oasis that much harder to slip into my pocket. I'm sure I'd still love it, but maybe not value what I would get for the extra cost.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> This would be my main concern about whether I'd like Oasis vs Voyage or my Paperwhite. I find that I nearly always rest the Kindle on a surface - counter, furniture, or me - when reading. If I hold it at all it's usually with two hands. So the big benefit of "one-handed reading" could well be lost on me, and the little bit of extra width would make Oasis that much harder to slip into my pocket. I'm sure I'd still love it, but maybe not value what I would get for the extra cost.


FWIW, the screen is very much superior to the Paperwhite I have . . . which was purchased in September of 2013 so I think it's the newest version of that device. The choice between PW and Oasis would go to Oasis for sure: the slight difference in size/shape, is more than offset by the lighter weight, better screen, and better lighting, in my opinion.

But . . . if you want to upgrade from a PW, the Voyage would certainly be an excellent choice.


New is $199.99 for SO, WiFi only -- so that's a lot cheaper.

And there's a refurbished unit available as well for even less:



That's only $152 for the same device and refurbished from Amazon comes with the same 1 year warranty; in my experience, the devices are, really, as good as new.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I have problems with turning pages when I don't mean to all the time with the Voyage. But nothing can possibly make me give up the adaptive light sensor which I think is the greatest invention since E-Z Pass. I guess it would have added weight to the Oasis? Seriously, a kindle without that adaptive light sensor is just too much work having to always change that light setting. And if the Oasis is even brighter than the other Kindles, it will need adjustment even more. Just not getting it here.


I leave the adaptive light sensor turned off on my Voyage just as I do on all my tablets. I set them where I want them and rarely have to change them unless I'm in a drastically different lighting situation. I've found that adaptive lighting usually sets it wrong for me, either too dark or too bright.

Barry


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, the screen is very much superior to the Paperwhite I have . . . which was purchased in September of 2013 so I think it's the newest version of that device.


I think the Paperwhite in 2013 was the original Paperwhite. There have been 2 since then, the latest one with a screen very similar in appearance to the Voyage.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:



> I think the Paperwhite in 2013 was the original Paperwhite. There have been 2 since then, the latest one with a screen very similar in appearance to the Voyage.
> 
> Barry


Pretty sure 2013 was PW2, 2012 was PW1, which is why I remember them by gen not year. I have a PW2. On my phone at lunch; hard to do research.

Edit: above is correct
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle

And yes, there was a PW3 with an upgraded screen


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pretty sure 2013 was PW2, 2012 was PW1, which is why I remember them by gen not year. I have a PW2. On my phone at lunch; hard to do research


I'm SURE there was at least one PW before the one I currently have - - 'cause I had one of those as well. My son has it now. I just don't remember whether I got the second or third gen of the PW . . . . . but having just looked it up on Wikipedia, the 3rd Gen kindle came out in 2015 -- actually a year after the Voyage which I got on release day in 2014. Anyway, MY PW definitely has the slightly lower resolution screen. So I think it's 2nd Gen.


----------



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)

All the design choices that Amazon made didn't work for me as I would have liked.
1. The asymmetric design felt novel at the beginning until you want to change hands holding the Kindle and just rotating it all the time was not only not intuitive, but cumbersome. Really, this design and Its squarish shape limit the number of ways you can hold the Kindle.  
2. The lighting on the side gave the Oasis I received light cones that were more distracting than the color shifts on my Voyage. It also resulted to less contrast on the Oasis as compared to the Voyage.
3. I sorely miss the light sensor and not having to adjust the lighting myself.
4. The cover is abysmal. It feels cheap. It was hard enough to rotate the Kindle by itself when changing hands. Having the cover made it worse.
Sent this one back. I'm sticking with my Voyage. You should to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bokolobs said:


> All the design choices that Amazon made didn't work for me as I would have liked.
> 1. The asymmetric design felt novel at the beginning until you want to change hands holding the Kindle and just rotating it all the time was not only not intuitive, but cumbersome. Really, this design and Its squarish shape limit the number of ways you can hold the Kindle.
> 2. The lighting on the side gave the Oasis I received light cones that were more distracting than the color shifts on my Voyage. It also resulted to less contrast on the Oasis as compared to the Voyage.
> 3. I sorely miss the light sensor and not having to adjust the lighting myself.
> ...


Bookolobs--

I'm sorry the Oasis didn't work out for you. As you can tell by reading through the posts in the "First Impressions" thread, many of our members, including me, think this is the best Kindle yet (although we thought that about the Voyage when it came out, and I'm proud to have a Voyage as my backup device).

I do agree that rotating the device is cumbersome--I find the little bit I use it with my right hand, I just use the touch screen rather than rotate. I read one-handed with the left hand 90% of the time.

I totally support you returning a device that is not the best one for you. But, please don't suppose that your experience is universal.

Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

After a week with the Oasis, I have to say I love it! I started with K1 (skipped K2 and the PW's after 1).  Otherwise I have owned most Kindle devices.

I just never bonded with the Voyage.  Maybe it was the Amazon cover that made it so heavy I always took it out.

The haptic feedback was not my cup of tea.  It was ok, but honestly I just didn't see the value vs. my Paperwhilte (which I handed down to my DH)

I love everything about this upgrade to the Oasis from the Voyage.  The Walnut cover is luxurious and this just feels like a small light and wonderful book in my hands. The weight out of the cover is so comfortable. The lighting is beautiful.  I read it out of the cover as well.  To me it is a huge change.  Love the buttons and everything about it.  I don't think I've been this excited about a Kindle since the K1.

I'm going to sell the Voyage.  My husband has been using it this week, but also says he is just happy to stick with his PW.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm SURE there was at least one PW before the one I currently have - - 'cause I had one of those as well. My son has it now. I just don't remember whether I got the second or third gen of the PW . . . . . but having just looked it up on Wikipedia, the 3rd Gen kindle came out in 2015 -- actually a year after the Voyage which I got on release day in 2014. Anyway, MY PW definitely has the slightly lower resolution screen. So I think it's 2nd Gen.


I was pretty sure you and I both had the PW2, as I recall us getting them about the same time.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bokolobs said:


> I'm sticking with my Voyage. You should to.


Yeah . . . no. You don't get to tell me what I should do. 

FWIW, I am sticking with my Voyage . . . but will likely keep the Oasis as well. With my Paperwhite I can now have a Kindle upstairs, a Kindle downstairs and a Kindle in my purse for out and about. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was pretty sure you and I both had the PW2, as I recall us getting them about the same time.
> 
> Betsy


That's probably right . . . and the one I'd gotten before -- the FIRST PW -- is the one my son now has. I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I am sticking with my Voyage . . . but will likely keep the Oasis as well. With my Paperwhite I can now have a Kindle upstairs, a Kindle downstairs and a Kindle in my purse for out and about.


I like the way you think! Although downstairs is my studio; I'll probably trade in my PW2 and keep the Voyage in my purse.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like the way you think! Although downstairs is my studio; I'll probably trade in my PW2 and keep the Voyage in my purse.
> 
> Betsy


 yes . . the Voyage will be my 'purse' kindle since it's the easiest to carry, in my opinion. The Oasis will be by my bed and the PW is currently living downstairs in my reading spot. That's where the best lighting is so the slightly lower resolution screen is the least noticeable. And, if required, it can be the one that gets loaned out.

I may freshen my Voyage -- it's gotten kind of full and is behaving a bit sluggishly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> yes . . the Voyage will be my 'purse' kindle since it's the easiest to carry, in my opinion. The Oasis will be by my bed and the PW is currently living downstairs in my reading spot. That's where the best lighting is so the slightly lower resolution screen is the least noticeable. And, if required, it can be the one that gets loaned out.
> 
> I may freshen my Voyage -- it's gotten kind of full and is behaving a bit sluggishly.


I'm curious--the Oasis is actually overall smaller (slightly wider in one direction) than the Voyage but for you the Voyage is easier to carry in your purse? I'm just thinking I'll not use the Voyage very much, so I'll store it in the purse I use most so that if I'm running out the door there will be a Kindle already in there. I'll just have to remember to charge it occasionally. But it will fit fine in all of the purses I use.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm curious--the Oasis is actually overall smaller (slightly wider in one direction) than the Voyage but for you the Voyage is easier to carry in your purse? I'm just thinking I'll not use the Voyage very much, so I'll store it in the purse I use most so that if I'm running out the door there will be a Kindle already in there. I'll just have to remember to charge it occasionally. But it will fit fine in all of the purses I use.
> 
> Betsy


It's a question of the 'squareness' of the Oasis. It's just not as comfortable to me for carrying. Plus, I tend to use the smallest purse that works, especially in the summer. The Oasis, for example, is too wide to fit in the purse I take to the baseball games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a question of the 'squareness' of the Oasis. It's just not as comfortable to me for carrying. Plus, I tend to use the smallest purse that works, especially in the summer. The Oasis, for example, is too wide to fit in the purse I take to the baseball games.


Ah! My purses that I take to events are too small to carry any device larger than my iPhone. That's when I read on my iPhone. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah! My purses that I take to events are too small to carry any device larger than my iPhone. That's when I read on my iPhone.
> 
> Betsy


See, and that's too small a screen for me except in an emergency.  I've done it, but prefer to have a kindle stashed somewhere if the need arises.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and that's too small a screen for me except in an emergency.  I've done it, but prefer to have a kindle stashed somewhere if the need arises.


Well, you saw how small a font I use on my Kindle. . But we digress...

Betsy


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking for feedback.  I received my Oasis from Amazon and there was a pinhole break in the screen.  They ordered up a replacement that I should receive in June.  While reading on it for a couple of days, it was apparent that the screen lighting was uneven.  The cones don't bother me, but the screen was far and away yellower than my Voyage, which is a perfectly lit blue-ish white.  The bulkier side was slightly brighter and the thin side was slightly yellower.

I ended up ordering a second Kindle from Best Buy since they had it the walnut cover, which is wonderful, by the way.  The second kindle I just received is much bluer and whiter on the side with the lights.  The cones are more apparent, but they genuinely don't bother me, although the thinner side is still quite yellow, and the shift is a bit more pronounced.

Does anyone here have a screen that is consistent from left to right?  Even if the shift doesn't bother you, I'm curious if all Oasis' have it.  There's just no comparison whatsoever between my Voyage and my Oasis, and I'm trying to decide whether to stick with the Voyager or whether I'm getting stinkers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Ryan--

When you say "left to right" are you talking about the buttons being on the right side?

And, what brightness do you have your Oasis set at?

I have to say I find my Oasis to be very evenly lit in person.  When I post pictures, depending on where the light source is, I see shading in the pics, but not in person.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ryanpfw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for feedback. I received my Oasis from Amazon and there was a pinhole break in the screen. They ordered up a replacement that I should receive in June. While reading on it for a couple of days, it was apparent that the screen lighting was uneven. The cones don't bother me, but the screen was far and away yellower than my Voyage, which is a perfectly lit blue-ish white. The bulkier side was slightly brighter and the thin side was slightly yellower.
> 
> ...


Comparing my Voyage and Oasis screens, there's little difference to my eyes. On both, it seems to me, the lighting is quite consistent over the whole screen. The Oasis screen is slightly creamier. More like whole milk while the Voyage screen is more like skim. I know . . . barely a difference. My husband doesn't even see it. But, my eyes are not your eyes and might not be picking up something that would really jump out at you!

So. . . to answer your questions . . . if the Voyage you have works for you, it's o.k. to decide the Oasis doesn't. Different people pick up different things -- even slight shading differences. So, pinhole aside -- which, for me, is a deal breaker if it COMES that way!  -- I might think the screen you have looks just fine. But if it's YOUR screen, and you're seeing shading, then go with your gut. No one should keep a device that doesn't work for them . . . and no one can tell some one ELSE what they should do.

That said, I do suggest that one not make 'snap' judgements. What you see now might be a function of your critical inspection. But with regular use, you may find that, in fact, what you thought was annoying at first look, really isn't an issue at all. Or vice versa, frankly. The Zon gives you 30 days to evaluate it -- Best Buy does as well -- so use as many as are necessary to make an informed decision.

I'm in my 'evaluation period' myself (well, really, I guess we all are ) and I'm still trying to work out what I think about the shape. I keep thinking it's too square. But is that a deal breaker or can I live with it, given the positives.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

bokolobs said:


> I'm sticking with my Voyage. You should to.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . . no. You don't get to tell me what I should do.


I have to agree with Ann. I'm sending my Oasis back because the new hardware design really doesn't suit me and I can't see any advantage with the screen or the software since to me, it's the same as the Voyage. BUT I do recognise that many people are loving the new design, especially the return of the page turn buttons that I dislike so much.

Thankfully Amazon are continuing to produce and support several different models to keep all of us happy. It's disappointing to begin with, but I loved my Voyage before and I'll continue to love it now, and I'm happy for those who've found their perfect Kindle in the Oasis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm in my 'evaluation period' myself (well, really, I guess we all are ) and I'm still trying to work out what I think about the shape. I keep thinking it's too square. But is that a deal breaker or can I live with it, given the positives.


Just to point out for others reading who haven't seen an Oasis or read much about it, that the screen itself is the same size as the Voyage and previous Kindles; the device itself is more "squarish" than the Voyage, roughly 4.8 X 5.6 inches as opposed to 4.5 X 6.4.

Betsy


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Ryan--
> 
> When you say "left to right" are you talking about the buttons being on the right side?
> 
> ...


Hi Betsy,

I have it on an appropriate level for the illumination in the room. At work or outdoors it looks perfect because there is sufficient lighting. At home I tend to keep it between 10-15. I've owned enough kindles that I am aware that no two look the same and if we all compared our Oasis' some would look wildly different. As the lighting on the Voyage is on the bottom any unevenness would go top to bottom. I am fortunate with my Voyage that it is a cooler screen, my preference (I returned a yellow kindle.). For the Oasis because the light shines from one side I find the unevenness goes side to side, meaning you encounter it every single line.


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

ryanpfw said:


> Hi Betsy,
> 
> I have it on an appropriate level for the illumination in the room. At work or outdoors it looks perfect because there is sufficient lighting. At home I tend to keep it between 10-15. I've owned enough kindles that I am aware that no two look the same and if we all compared our Oasis' some would look wildly different. As the lighting on the Voyage is on the bottom any unevenness would go top to bottom. I am fortunate with my Voyage that it is a cooler screen, my preference (I returned a yellow kindle.). For the Oasis because the light shines from one side I find the unevenness goes side to side, meaning you encounter it every single line.


I will give it a few days. If I find I can't read without reaching for the Voyage I will send them back. For my PW1 Amazon kept sending me replacements and I returned something like four of them. I hated it. For my PW2 I sent one back and got a great one, and I remember for my Voyage that my current on grew on me. I have a six month old who sleeps best when I rock her, so one handed reading is ideal. The Voyage was not bad, and the Oasis is much easier, but if the screen distracts me I may have to wait for the next model or until this one is off of backorder.

Is it wrong that I love the walnut case so much that it is a factor?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ryanpfw said:


> Hi Betsy,
> 
> I have it on an appropriate level for the illumination in the room. At work or outdoors it looks perfect because there is sufficient lighting. At home I tend to keep it between 10-15. I've owned enough kindles that I am aware that no two look the same and if we all compared our Oasis' some would look wildly different. As the lighting on the Voyage is on the bottom any unevenness would go top to bottom. I am fortunate with my Voyage that it is a cooler screen, my preference (I returned a yellow kindle.). For the Oasis because the light shines from one side I find the unevenness goes side to side, meaning you encounter it every single line.


Thanks--just wanted to know the level so I could compare it on mine. That's about the same level I keep mine at--pretty much all the time at 11. My screen appears very evenly lit to me, but as you say everyone's eyes are different. Most of our members who have posted have described the color as creamier than the Voyage--more ivory than blue-white.

And no, it's not wrong to love the cover. 

Let us know


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ryanpfw said:


> Is it wrong that I love the walnut case so much that it is a factor?


Absolutely not! EVERYTHING is a factor.  It's gotta be right for YOU! And we have a lot of folks here for whom the perfect case is almost the most important thing!



Betsy the Quilter said:



> Just to point out for others reading who haven't seen an Oasis or read much about it, that the screen itself is the same size as the Voyage and previous Kindles; the device itself is more "squarish" than the Voyage, roughly 4.8 X 5.6 inches as opposed to 4.5 X 6.4.
> 
> Betsy


True . . . I should have been more clear about that. It's the overall squareness that I like less -- the screen size is identical. I'm all about the Golden Rectangle.   

That said, I do notice that when I'm reading, the overall shape is less obvious. I only really notice it when I look at the thing sitting on my desk or wherever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Absolutely not! EVERYTHING is a factor.  It's gotta be right for YOU! And we have a lot of folks here for whom the perfect case is almost the most important thing!
> 
> True . . . I should have been more clear about that. It's the overall squareness that I like less -- the screen size is identical. I'm all about the Golden Rectangle.
> 
> That said, I do notice that when I'm reading, the overall shape is less obvious. I only really notice it when I look at the thing sitting on my desk or wherever.


Exactly. I don't notice the shape when I'm reading. Though I do kind of like it just sitting on my desk. It's so cute!  Different strokes!

(Though to be clear, the Voyage is more "square" than the Golden Rectangle. But you're right, it *is* closer!  )

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pretty sure 2013 was PW2, 2012 was PW1, which is why I remember them by gen not year. I have a PW2. On my phone at lunch; hard to do research.
> 
> Edit: above is correct
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle
> ...


You're correct that it's probably a PW2 if you bought it after September of 2013. Before that it would have been a PW1.

Barry


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks--just wanted to know the level so I could compare it on mine. That's about the same level I keep mine at--pretty much all the time at 11. My screen appears very evenly lit to me, but as you say everyone's eyes are different. Most of our members who have posted have described the color as creamier than the Voyage--more ivory than blue-white.
> 
> And no, it's not wrong to love the cover.
> 
> Let us know


Oh no worries. I crank the light to max if I am out of the house and never above 15 at home. I just cranked the light and can see the difference on the thin side of the screen. I have only seen two screens so just wanted to make sure it was not just me!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

ryanpfw said:


> Oh no worries. I crank the light to max if I am out of the house and never above 15 at home. I just cranked the light and can see the difference on the thin side of the screen. I have only seen two screens so just wanted to make sure it was not just me!


I've been wondering the same thing you posted about earlier. My voyage screen is perfect to my eyes. I LOVE everything about the Oasis, but I am having some trouble with the screen. I can see the scalloping and while it didn't really bother me when I first got it, it's been distracting lately. I need the contrast so I am almost always reading above 11, unless I'm in a room with no other lights on. I am curious whether every Oasis has it but with eyes being different it's not visible to some, but would be to me no matter what. I'd love to order one from BB to see if it was any different for me, but they are sold out and of course Amazon is backordered for a long time. I really love too much about the Oasis to give it up and go back to my voyage, so I guess I'm just wondering if the cones/scalloping is just something I will have to get used to if I want the Oasis, or if I have a bad one. I did not notice the scalloping very much when I was reading last night, so maybe it all depends on how engrossed I am in my book! I do not see a color difference from side to side that you mentioned, although parts of the scallops are brighter than the rest of the screen.


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

KindleGirl said:


> I've been wondering the same thing you posted about earlier. My voyage screen is perfect to my eyes. I LOVE everything about the Oasis, but I am having some trouble with the screen. I can see the scalloping and while it didn't really bother me when I first got it, it's been distracting lately. I need the contrast so I am almost always reading above 11, unless I'm in a room with no other lights on. I am curious whether every Oasis has it but with eyes being different it's not visible to some, but would be to me no matter what. I'd love to order one from BB to see if it was any different for me, but they are sold out and of course Amazon is backordered for a long time. I really love too much about the Oasis to give it up and go back to my voyage, so I guess I'm just wondering if the cones/scalloping is just something I will have to get used to if I want the Oasis, or if I have a bad one. I did not notice the scalloping very much when I was reading last night, so maybe it all depends on how engrossed I am in my book! I do not see a color difference from side to side that you mentioned, although parts of the scallops are brighter than the rest of the screen.


Have you tried taking a picture in a dark room of both with the brightness maxed? I find it really highlights the unevenness. Would be curious if yours is close to mine. Just read for 30 minutes on my second Oasis with the screen maxed and it was distracting.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

ryanpfw said:


> Have you tried taking a picture in a dark room of both with the brightness maxed? I find it really highlights the unevenness. Would be curious if yours is close to mine. Just read for 30 minutes on my second Oasis with the screen maxed and it was distracting.


I have not tried that, but I can do that tonight. Although I hesitate to do that because sometimes after you find the flaws it's hard to "unsee" them.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I've been wondering the same thing you posted about earlier. My voyage screen is perfect to my eyes. I LOVE everything about the Oasis, but I am having some trouble with the screen. I can see the scalloping and while it didn't really bother me when I first got it, it's been distracting lately. I need the contrast so I am almost always reading above 11, unless I'm in a room with no other lights on. I am curious whether every Oasis has it but with eyes being different it's not visible to some, but would be to me no matter what. I'd love to order one from BB to see if it was any different for me, but they are sold out and of course Amazon is backordered for a long time. I really love too much about the Oasis to give it up and go back to my voyage, so I guess I'm just wondering if the cones/scalloping is just something I will have to get used to if I want the Oasis, or if I have a bad one. I did not notice the scalloping very much when I was reading last night, so maybe it all depends on how engrossed I am in my book! I do not see a color difference from side to side that you mentioned, although parts of the scallops are brighter than the rest of the screen.


I can sympathize with you because when something bugs me, it bugs me, but perhaps give the screen a little time before returning it. I'd been reading about some seeing the scallops on their screens so made it a point to really look for them on my PW2 and sure enough, there they were. Not really pronounced but definitely visible - when I made a point of looking for them. Three years ago I settled for the screen since it was the 3rd I'd gotten after two really bad ones but apparently the scallops just became unnoticeable after a while. So hopefully this can be the same for you. And at least you've got 30 days to give it a try.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> I can sympathize with you because when something bugs me, it bugs me, but perhaps give the screen a little time before returning it. I'd been reading about some seeing the scallops on their screens so made it a point to really look for them on my PW2 and sure enough, there they were. Not really pronounced but definitely visible - when I made a point of looking for them. Three years ago I settled for the screen since it was the 3rd I'd gotten after two really bad ones but apparently the scallops just became unnoticeable after a while. So hopefully this can be the same for you. And at least you've got 30 days to give it a try.


Yeah, I am definitely giving it time. I've had it for a week and really love it other than the lighting issue. I'm hoping my eyes just get used to it or it magically goes away. I've never had to return any other kindles so this is new for me. I'd just be interested to see another one and see if it's the same for me. I don't know if I can part with it and go back to my voyage, so I'll probably keep checking BB to see if they get more in stock so I can compare.


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

I contacted Amazon and arranged for the return of one of my Oasis' this evening.  It was the first one I received, with a pinhole crack in the screen, and it was a fairly consistent yellow across the screen.  The return was almost six weeks out from Amazon so I purchased a second Oasis from Best Buy.  The side by the lights is a more bright blue, but the other side is comparatively just more yellow to compensate.  My Voyage has always had consistent blue hues, but I made the determination today that I'll always take a blue splotch over a yellow splotch.  There was a lot of angst when my first iPad came out because the screens were overwhelmingly yellow and everyone was craving one with a nice blue light.  Yellow always looks dirty to me and blue always looks clean and cool.  I'd love a Oasis more blue in tone.  I'm going to give the Best Buy one a shot for another day but will likely return it if I can't get used to it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ryanpfw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for feedback. I received my Oasis from Amazon and there was a pinhole break in the screen. They ordered up a replacement that I should receive in June. While reading on it for a couple of days, it was apparent that the screen lighting was uneven. The cones don't bother me, but the screen was far and away yellower than my Voyage, which is a perfectly lit blue-ish white. The bulkier side was slightly brighter and the thin side was slightly yellower.
> 
> ...


You described mine exactly. I have the same issue. Is yours a wifi only? Mine has the 3G and wifi.


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

Kathy said:


> You described mine exactly. I have the same issue. Is yours a wifi only? Mine has the 3G and wifi.


Yes, the wifi only. I use a hotspot on my phone in place of the 3G. I'm of the belief that no two kindles are alike, all have a spectrum of unevenness and discoloration, and some are less bothersome than others. I am returning the all yellow Oasis and canceled the replacement from Amazon. (I returned a Kindle Fire last month when the Oasis was announced, so I'm somewhat concerned about having too many frequent returns, but I just couldn't justify it.) I still have the Best Buy one with the walnut case (which I far and away prefer more than the black) and it's clearer but more on the yellow side, so we'll see.

I definitely discovered that I far prefer blue unevenness to yellow unevenness.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I just received my Oasis, and my first thought was how tiny this one is. It's hard to believe that the screen is the same size as the Voyage, but it is. The lighting on mine looks very even, but the screen looks like a dirty grey, maybe I could call it ivory if I liked it, but I'm not sure I like it enough to keep it. I really like the crisp white that my Voyage screen has. 
I've always been very happy with my Voyage, and I just realized it's the only one that I kept the first one I got. In the past, I've exchanged my Kindles until they were perfect, which often takes 2-4 times. I also am not sure I like the Special Offers. I don't mind them on my Fire, but have always gotten my Kindle e-readers without them. I just didn't want to wait longer to receive it, and they weren't available as soon as the one without. 
One thing I do love is the double battery. I think I'll try this one for a bit, but for close to $400, I'm not sure the value is there compared to my Voyage.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I compared my Voyage vs. Oasis at several settings in a pitch dark room and the only difference I can see is that the Oasis is more of a brighter/whiter screen at all the comparable lighting levels.  I took pictures and seriously this is all that I notice.

I can't see the unevenness or yellowness or scalloping that everyone else can.  I have great vision according to my eye doctor lol.  So I guess I am just happy that my eyes are not as sharp as others to pick up the flaws.

The form factor of the Oasis is wonderful for my personal taste.  The Walnut cover is simply scrumptuous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kerrycrow said:


> I compared my Voyage vs. Oasis at several settings in a pitch dark room and the only difference I can see is that the Oasis is more of a brighter/whiter screen at all the comparable lighting levels.
> 
> I can't see the unevenness or yellowness or scalloping that everyone else can. I have great vision according to my eye doctor lol. So I guess I am just happy that my eyes are not as sharp as others to pick up the flaws.
> 
> The form factor of the Oasis is wonderful for my personal taste. The Walnut cover is simply scrumptuous.


Love my Oasis, too. My lovely Voyage is now my backup Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Once mine charged up completely and quit downloading books I sent to it the screen lightened up. I'm happy that most of the issues seem to be clearing up. I'll keep a watch but now it is looking really good.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Thinking about getting an Oasis when it's available again... right now I am using the Voyage with the black Amazon official case (the plastic one, not leather) which I switch every now and then with a white/grey one I have also (official plastic as well)...

If I get the Oasis I plan on getting the Walnut cover. I personally love my Voyage with its even backlight, page turn buttons with haptic feedback and thin and light design. Currently I'm investigating i.e. reading all the hands on and reviews I can get my hands on (pun not intended)... plus looking through all of what you all think about the Oasis... so far that's been very helpful! So, we'll see but I am definitely interested...

 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You'll get the full range of impressions in our "First Impressons" thread, plus we have a review section for the Oasis.

Betsy


----------



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Yes the Voyage is the best kindle yet and beats the Oasis, as you said it had the better display, you cannot beat the adaptive display. And the Oasis at over $300 without adds is a real rediculous price for an ebook reader, certainly cannot justify the rediculous price.
> 
> To get it to New Zealand would cost $479NZ would have to go through Youshop who send it on to me to NZ and that service costs extra and that does not include duty and tax. So would be nearer $600+ totally rediculous.
> 
> ...


----------



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

consuelo3445 said:


> I have a Voyage which I love very much. I decided to upgrade because my Voyage has pinholes on the screen. I loved the idea of a lighter comfortable device with page turn buttons. Being a mom of a 19, 16, and 1 year olds keeps me busy. Having a lighter device to read while out waiting for my kids will be awesome. I am also a gadget lover. Due to my ereaders and tablets being my most used devices, I never feel guilty about splurging on them once a year.





Meemo said:


> I've never counted, but I suspect I've seen just as many people who've said they've turned off the adaptive sensor on their Voyage as have said they love it - actually maybe more than those who love it. I think most turned it off because it was always adjusting to a level that was too bright for them, so they ended up having to turn it down manually anyway. Maybe Amazon was getting the same feedback.


How is the adaptive lighting to bright? You can adjust in manually to the setting you like and turn it back on and will use your setting to adjust the lighting.

If it's too bright fine adjust it. Don't find mine to bright. It make the voyage the best kindle yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leon,

Welcome to KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've finally got the adaptive lighting working on my Voyage, kind of. The problem I run into regularly is I'm reading along, forget and put my hand on the upper left hand corner, and all of a sudden the screen is fading, fading... I'm left handed so maybe that makes me more inclined to do that than others. If I like the Oasis in other ways, I won't miss the adaptive lighting.


----------



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

kschles said:


> I have a Voyage, but never warmed up to it. Didn't like the page press sensors, didn't like the sharp edges, hated the official Amazon case - and never found a case I really liked. I went back to a Paperwhite, and was much happier. Of course, since I have more money than brains (not that much of either really), I've ordered an Oasis. Pluses (or excuses) for me are lighter weight, better battery life, actual page buttons, better screen lighting, the hump which looks like it will facilitate holding the Oasis sans cover, and the ease of removing device from the case for naked reading (the Oasis, not me). Also saw a picture of the Oasis in landscape mode, and it looked pretty cool.





Kathy said:


> I have the Voyage and ordered the Oasis because I have to have it. I'm just a sucker for the newest gadget especially for the Kindle. I love the longer battery life. For me that is the biggest draw.


That longer battery life is due to the cover battery topping up the main battery, which accually itself has only half the life of any other kindle to date.

What that means, since the main battery is getting more charges from the case battery the main battery will give out long before other kindles.

So you may get longer read life but battery will wear a lot sooner


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, we have a battery life thread for the Oasis.

Let's not have the same conversation going in parallel.  Cross posting is not allowed here as it leads to confusion.

Betsy


----------

